# Love my new Immortal Team with Dura Ace 7900



## dkchips (Aug 5, 2008)

So here I am on a ride with my neighbor - I'm on my Serotta Ti and he's on my Immortal Force. He likes that bike so much he offers to buy it - I sell it to him and immediately order the Orange Immortal Team with Dura Ace 7900. I did this about 3 weeks ago and I'm a solid BD customer having bought 4 bikes from them now. Last year I purchased the Ti Mt. Bike and a dual suspension. I recommend BD to all my friends and offer to set the bike up when it is delivered. 

Back to the Immortal Team - I've been on 4 rides now and just love this bike - have replaced the seat but all else is totally stock. Spent a few hours making sure all the bolts were tourqued right - this bike is like a rocket - and the Dura Ace 7900 is sharp and quick in it's shifting and the braking is superb. 

Now I salivate for a 3rd bike - the Ti Ultegra - but I'll have to wait a few months on that.

I'm 5'8 - ride a 53cm Immortal


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

If it's like this, I like it.


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

so no pics?


----------

